# :: ECS Tuning :: C5 A6 Headlight Restoration Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Nothing beats the clarity of headlight lenses on a brand-new car. They come from the factory that way, coated with a UV protection to preserve their clarity. But eventually this coating wears off and the lenses on your vehicle become yellow, dull and hazy. This is especially the case with C5 A6.

The SYLVANIA Headlight Restoration Kit contains everything you need to restore your headlight lenses:


1 Oz. Surface Activator
½ Oz. Clarifying Compound
1 Oz. UV-Blocking Clear Coat
Waterproof Premium Sandpaper (400, 1000, and 2000 grit)
Applicator Polish Cloths
Protective Tape

*Make a new first impression*

*Click HERE to order or for more information *


For
C5 A6 (98-04)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

